# Office for Android tablets



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Microsoft will release the final version of Office for Android tablets, two months after issuing the first semi-public beta builds and just a few weeks after posting previews to the Google Play store. Microsoft says that the final apps should show up in Google Play sometime early this morning. Unsurprisingly, the final apps don't differ much from the previews or from the iOS versions of the Office apps that launched early last year. We'll point you to those older previews to get an idea of exactly what these new apps have to offer, but the short version is that they're touch-optimized subsets of the flagship Office desktop applications. They don't support every one of Office's features, but they maintain the fidelity of documents you've created in the desktop versions of Office, and they offer most of the features that home users will need to get by.

Read More


----------

